# Choose My Thumbnails...



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Epipidobates included.


I just cannot make a choice and all the frogs are sooo beautiful. The only thing I ask is that they be appropriate for a 20H (which I have 2 of, so 2 choices!!) and that they be appropriate for a beginner and not extremely expensive. Here the viv is, the twin is similar in design. Both still have until August to grow out, which is when I will probably add the frogs...


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Some R. Variabilis would be cool, and maybe some form of Imitator.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

If you see a frog and you think "That's a cool frog," then you probably shouldn't be buying that frog. If you see a frog and you think "I _have_ to have that frog, it _must_ become a part of my collection" then that's probably your frog. It's definitely not a choice that others should make for you.


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

I vote R. variabilis, either Northern or Southern.
I know you would love them.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree with Smack, Its all on your preference. I can say I personally like Varaderos, Nominal Imitators, Orange Lamasi, Vanzos, and standard lamasi, But it comes down to which you will enjoy seeing in that tank the most.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> If you see a frog and you think "That's a cool frog," then you probably shouldn't be buying that frog. If you see a frog and you think "I _have_ to have that frog, it _must_ become a part of my collection" then that's probably your frog. It's definitely not a choice that others should make for you.


Any advice on what to do if love at first sight is your one and only reaction to all PDF's?

PS: Thanks everyone, looks like variabilis are popular!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think vanzolinii would be my choice


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Price range? That can make a big difference...


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I would be willing to go up to $125 per frog...

(although <$75 would be nice)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love your tank! Can't help you with the first frog. You'll know them when you see them


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

frogface said:


> Love your tank! Can't help you with the first frog. You'll know them when you see them


Aww, thank you!!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I personally like intermedius and really hope thats my next frogs once I have the space. I currently only have a trio of orange lamasi. All that I read about them said they are not bold at all, but I can find at least two of the three every time I look in the tank.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice vivarium but choosing frogs for people seems to be some new trend that rookies can't make a decision on. Understandable as there's a lot to choose.

In my opinion, if you want a thumbnail, stay away from Lamasi and Vanzolini as they're shy and not something a newbie would have fun with...

Variabilis, Imitator, Vents, all good choices. Pick whatever you like most.

Out of all my tanks I only have one thumbnail tank. Tarapoto imitators. Love the colors and they're a lot of fun to watch. Though as a rookie in this hobby I don't think they would hold the same fascination as they do now. 

I just love the larger terrestrial frogs and if anyone wants to get involved in the hobby beyond a single tank, it's a real shame if they avoid species like Tinctorious, Auratus, Leucomelas, etc. Just my opinion. For care though, I don't think thumbnails are any harder to take care of. Just harder to transport of course. 

I love variabilis and imitators. Intermedius and varadero are gorgeous imitators. Summersi is another I really want to work with soon.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

imitators would be my suggestion as well. i have a trio of variabilis. i ONLY know they're alive because they poo on the glass. never see them except for when i get fed up and start rooting around in there with a flashlight. my imis, on the other hand, will hang out and look right at me. the varaderos even jump down to the viv floor when i open the door and wait for flies like tincs. 

lamasi are really cool, but mine are shy guys. 

sometimes the best bet is to get a 'wish list' and wait and see what comes available when you're ready. 

enjoy the new frogs! nice tank by the way,

brett


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

French Guayana Vents


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, it seems like imis are a pretty sure choice. I am a bit worried on the vents though, my viv gets to 81.1 for a short period in the day and i read they need cooler temperatures particularly to breed. Is this true?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Wallace Grover said:


> Ok, it seems like imis are a pretty sure choice. I am a bit worried on the vents though, my viv gets to 81.1 for a short period in the day and i read they need cooler temperatures particularly to breed. Is this true?


A personal, clip on fan, for about $10-$15 at WalMart or Target would take care of that. Just set it up blowing across the lights and the top of the viv.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

i would get vents


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Can they withstand those temps though?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I vote imi's. They are to cool and will utilize all that space.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I would suggest imitators as well. I have a 30 gallon X tall with 4 standard imis and I see them A LOT. They are all over the front glass and climbing the ghostwood. They are a beautiful and bold little frog.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I think Imma go with vents and imis then!!

(for some reason I kept looking at the variabilis profile thinking they were vents -_-)


----------



## basket (Jan 16, 2010)

I would go with vents also I have some now in a tank similar to yours in looks and temp and they breed like crazy. I'm actually try to slow there breeding for a while I'm starting to run out of room for the tads


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Which vents? Which imi's? Nice choices though... I have both and love them to death.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Iquitos vents (or blackwater, or any orange/blue for that matter) and I think nominal imitators are quite beautiful...


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't mix the vents and imis


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Dendroguy said:


> Don't mix the vents and imis


Don't go around parroting that when you don't even read the thread


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Wallace Grover said:


> Any advice on what to do if love at first sight is your one and only reaction to all PDF's?


I have trouble believing that in _any_ person's eyes all frogs are the same.

But, if I had to assume that you really do love all thumbnails equally I'd say... no one ever seems to complain about getting Veradero imitators. I'm really big on lowland fantasticus and reticulatus (you might also contact UE about their Caynarachi fantasticus which are really cool). Maybe also look around for some flavovitattus which is a really underappreciated frog right now.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Wallace Grover said:


> I think Imma go with vents and imis then!!
> 
> (for some reason I kept looking at the variabilis profile thinking they were vents -_-)


it did seem like you were gonna mix them after this post. i'm sure he didn't mean any harm. have you made your choice yet??

-brett


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I love my trio of INIBICO variabilis, which are always out and about. Another local guy here in NC has them as well and he says he rarely sees them. Mine are some of the most active frogs I own. Right now they're out hunting dinner. They're usually on the floor in the leaflitter in the mornings at dawn, I presume eating springs.


----------



## morphman (May 20, 2011)

Wallace Grover said:


> Can they withstand those temps though?


 I am just as curious about this question as you. Anybody know if they can withstand temps in the low 80s?? Not that we intend to keep the temps like that but I'm just worried what would happen if the temp shot up to 85 one day?? 

Nice tank I hope you find what you're looking for.

Cheers


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a trio of Variabilis. I think they are real cool pretty bold and mine are out all day and about 1 hour before the lights are going to turn off they head for the broms. Anyhow I like them.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

I keep vents, a couple of times the temps have crept up to about 82 degrees F, and they have been fine. Not sure though if they could cope with this for any great length of time. I live in the UK, so it's rare for temps to stay that high for long. If you live somewhere with long hot summers, then perhaps some fans and maybe a room cooler would be useful?

Oh, and I have a 2.1.0 trio of Rio Napa (with tadpoles), a 0.0.3 trio of Borja Ridge and a 2.2.0 group (2 proven pairs) of Frennch Guyana as I just love vents.  They're bold, beautiful (in my eyes), use all the space you give them (whether vertical or horizontal) and so easy to get to breed. lol

Ade


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

mixed color patterns of bastis would be my choice! by the way.....whats that plant at the bottom left( red lining)


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

cairo11 said:


> mixed color patterns of bastis would be my choice! by the way.....whats that plant at the bottom left( red lining)


Bastis aren't thumbnails.

Ade


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

cairo11 said:


> whats that plant at the bottom left( red lining)


_Maranta leuconeura erythroneura_ commonly called Prayer Plant


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

I would go for a pair or trio of Vents. In that habitat they will be very active as long as you keep the misting up and they will also make short work of those broms.


----------

